#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  المعارضة: بيروت ستبقى مشلولة الى حين تنفيذ المطالب

## رويتر

مسلحو حزب الله وحركة امل يسيطرون بطريقة شبه كاملة على مجمل احياء بيروت الغربية، وانباء عن محاصرة منزل سعد الحريري.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

> مسلحو حزب الله وحركة امل يسيطرون بطريقة شبه كاملة على مجمل احياء بيروت الغربية، وانباء عن محاصرة منزل سعد الحريري.
> 
> أقرأ المزيد...
> 
> نقلا عن موقع ال BBC


يا فرحتي بالشلل
 ::-s: 
 ::rolleyes::

----------

